# Ocean7 Watches



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

With a slightly heavy heart I have sent off my last Ocean7 watch to it's new owner today... and with that I'm now done with Ocean7 Watches. It's been fun though, and over the past couple of years I've bought 3 new models from Mitch along with 3 used models.

I really thought I'd found a brand that I believed in and was intent on keeping some in my collection, especially the LM-1LE I bought from new, but the way the business has been run of late and the strict terms have just left me feeling cold towards the whole company. But I'm not here to moan about things, but to wave a fond fair well to the Ocean7 watches I've owned over the last 2 years:

*Ocean7 LM-1LE* - My first Ocean7 and bought from Mitch, loved it to pieces and thought it was a "keeper" but we all know that terms doesn't really mean anything in WISdom!










*Ocean7 LM-2* - Was tempted by this one for ages, but worried it would be too big. Picking one up used I loved how clear/large the dial was with internal bezel and with the matching bracelet it was a stunning piece. Eventually I realised it really was too big.










*Ocean7 LM-3* - Having already had a G-2 I knew what to expect with the case but this was my first foray into a blue dialed watch so picked up a used one and it was great, a serious hunk of watch for the money. The bracelet was stunning.










*Ocean7 LM-7* - As soon as this project was announced I stuck my name down and paid my non-refundable deposit. Eons later it finally arrives and though a stunning piece for me it will be my last ever Ocean7.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

*Ocean7 G-1* - I was late to the party with Ocean7 and the G-1 had already been and gone, though managed to pick this one up used and was mighty impressed with it. It got me on the whole "rolex" style case/look and was sold on as I had no need of a GMT and can't stand Cyclops dates!










*Ocean7 G-2* - This was my second purchase from Mitch and at the time by far the biggest (thickest) watch I'd tried. Surprisingly it wore really well and with the superb bracelet I enjoyed it very much, the carbon dial a nice touch. Eventually the whole quartz thing got to me and off it went.










I've enjoyed the watches, have no regrets and wish Ocean7 well... but for me that's the end of my Ocean7 journey.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting post Jon as it looks like you've had your fair share of models, personally never really thought much of Ocean 7 watches up until I got chance to try a couple of Neal's (Flashharry) and was remarkably impressed with them :yes:

BTW what is it they say, better to have loved and lost than never loved before


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Briefly had an LM 3.

A huge chunk of watch - apparently 260g on the (fantastic) bracelet.

Build quality seemed pretty good.

Case diameter was OK, but it was just too thick / bulky in overall terms for my taste.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I still maintain that the LM-2 is the best looking of them all...

Great post


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Great designs, shame about the issues. Oh well onwards and upwards there's plenty of fish in the sea


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting post Jon. Love the LM-7 and wanted yours so much, shame i dont have the cash


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great post - I too thought these were the models to replace my doxas and had a LM 1, 2 and 3 (I think one was yours John). Liked them a lot but then decided they were not for me due to a combination of things which included the sometimes strange attitude shown towards the customers.

Nice but not for me again.

Alasdair


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great to see all of them in one post.

I like the LM-2 as well. Love that huge dial and internal bezel but I know it would be too big for me really.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I still have my LM-1 and LM-2, love the LM-1, but the LM-2 doesn't really get the wrist time it deserves... Two Ocean 7's are enough for me, it all seems to have turned into a production line


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great post Jon and nice to see the evolution of a brand. For me th LM 2 is by far the best looking - very eligant in design for a diver if you know what i mean? But the whole proplof hand thingy bores me now and my tastes have change somewhat...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Aye, we need something different with the hands, although they look pretty good.

The majority of these small watch companies are making watches that are too big for me.. 

What a shame you have lost faith in the whole brand, will have to have a read up on whats been going on..


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

As its already been said i think its the LM2 that does it for me but just cant help thinking that if i had the cash for one it would go on something else


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have had a couple of O7's and have been impressed with the watches, however I just feel uneasy now, in the same way I do with Doxa so I won't be buying any more of either.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got a handful of Ocean 7 watches and have had nothing but excellent communication and service from the company. For those interested in the Ploprof, but are unwilling or unable to pay the high price the vintage or 2009 editions get, the LM-7 is a big bang for the buck watch. It does several things better than the original (for one, it's easier to service) and does it at about the same price (adjusted for inflation and changes in the exchange rate) that the original was back in 1973!










Working on a full review, just waiting for a chance to dive the watch


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

JoT said:


> I have had a couple of O7's and have been impressed with the watches, *however I just feel uneasy now*, in the same way I do with Doxa so I won't be buying any more of either.


You know that sums up my feelings exactly... the watches themselves are really very nice and I wouldn't hesitate in recommending them to anyone who cares to try, but for me there's just that little niggle that means they aren't for me 

LM-2 is possibly my favorite but it was just too damned big for me and has been the only watch my wife commented on and she said "is that a clowns watch?"... I sold it a few days later!


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I still maintain that the LM-2 is the best looking of them all...
> 
> Great post


That is my favourite looking watch out of all of them. 

Shame about your problems with the company.


----------

